# Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

Anybody have the inside scoop on these? They look really nice.
























- Built to your specs
- 1/2" ID Fuel Rails
- TIG Welded w/lifetime guarantee on welds
- $1050
http://www.schimmelperformance.com/intakes.htm


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (I am Jack's VR6)*

I've talked to Schimmel and was told they will come with the billet fuel rail. My plans are to have one made for my setup once the time comes to have one. Schimmel does quality work and is very helpful in answering your questions.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (I am Jack's VR6)*

They look like a quality piece, but I'm not diggin' the constant area plenum across all six runners. For the money, I'd want one with the proper area change for even flow.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They look like a quality piece, but I'm not diggin' the constant area plenum across all six runners. For the money, I'd want one with the proper area change for even flow.[HR][/HR]​Any examples that don't cost a small fortune?


[Modified by I am Jack's VR6, 6:33 PM 1-26-2003]


----------



## Spoolin2Bar (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (I am Jack's VR6)*

Marty, 
You're such a picky little internet b i t c h. Who are you to talk sh*t? Have you built a nice manifold. It didn't think so.


[Modified by Spoolin2Bar, 3:44 AM 1-27-2003]


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (I am Jack's VR6)*

I think Marty is refering to an intake manifold like the 1.8T Where the manifold is larger at the intake opening and slightly slanted, making a smaller end than the opening. Though I really dont think it matters as much. Look at most of the turbo race cars. PLus I think the origanal post said they are custom built to your specs.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (Spoolin2Bar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You're such a picky little internet b i t c h.[HR][/HR]​Ouch. Excuse me, THAT IS THE BEST MANIFOLD EVER! GO BUY IT!
quote:[HR][/HR]Who are you to talk sh*t?[HR][/HR]​A Mechanical Engineer who actually knows something about fluid mechanics. You?
quote:[HR][/HR]Have you built a nice manifold. It didn't think so.[HR][/HR]​If I were to spend the time to make a clean and well-constructed manifold like the ones shown above, I certainly would have done my homework and built the plenum properly. For manifolds in the couple hundred dollar range, I wouldn't expect it. But when one asks for over $1000, I expect a little more.
For example, here's the HPA cast VR6 manifold, at $1159:










[Modified by Marty, 8:04 PM 1-26-2003]


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (Marty)*

funny, the words "how do you like this intake" come to my mind, it was an old azz thread that talked about intake manifolds, phil (vortex sn Lord Nightmare and at the time RawVr98) made fun of stupid little things and said that he was gonna spend his money or mods that are worth while, everyone made fun of him. Phil went turbo and ran 12.2 with an atp turbo kit, then 11.7 with an FMU, certainly the first guy to go that fast on an FMU. My argument here is, why are you guys spending money or something that makes little difference?
The prostitution rests.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (Marty)*

UP UP UP


----------



## BoostedBannana (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (killa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]funny, the words "how do you like this intake" come to my mind, it was an old azz thread that talked about intake manifolds, phil (vortex sn Lord Nightmare and at the time RawVr98) made fun of stupid little things and said that he was gonna spend his money or mods that are worth while, everyone made fun of him. Phil went turbo and ran 12.2 with an atp turbo kit, then 11.7 with an FMU, certainly the first guy to go that fast on an FMU. My argument here is, why are you guys spending money or something that makes little difference?
The prostitution rests.







[HR][/HR]​Just gotta correct ya... phil never ran ATP setup... he ran a custom setup.. Turbonetics Manifold/T04E turbo/Cartek FMU/Eip Chip/Spearco Side mount IC/Copper Headgasket/Custom Intercooler Piping and 3in Turbo Back exhaust. (He might have had the ATP 3in dp but i think he had that made also.)
But the 12.2 was his first day out at 15psi at Waterfest 2001, and the 11.7 was a couple months later Fall VW Show N Go 2001, where he hooked a 1.8 60ft.. Then went on to run numerous 11.8's....
But whats Killa is saying is.. Get your turbo car running low 12's and 11's... then worry about getting any intake manifold. When your at the limitations of your current setup. Sound about right brotha?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (BoostedBannana)*

Yes timmie, turbonetics manifold, eip chip, fmu, bla bla bla, run good times then get an intake, that's what i meant to say.


----------



## WMTJ (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (killa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The prostitution rests.







[HR][/HR]​The prosecution rests! lol!
Not "prostitution rests"!



[Modified by WMTJ, 7:17 PM 1-27-2003]


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (WMTJ)*

Sure i wont be getting one of these if I just slap a turbo on my car. But with the plans for my setup this will be ideal.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (WMTJ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The prostitution rests.








The prosecution rests! lol!
Not "prostitution rests"!
[HR][/HR]​LOL, I'm sure he was joking.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The prostitution rests.








The prosecution rests! lol!
Not "prostitution rests"!
LOL, I'm sure he was joking.[HR][/HR]​I guess some people dont know what another person's jokin'


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (killa)*

If you let a prostitute rest, then you arent getting your money's worth!


----------



## jcorallo (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (I am Jack's VR6)*

Interesting design solution though.... the way the inside is all neat...
Do people think the transitions are a bit sharp from the plenum to the runners?
I'm trying to work out how they did it from the picture - is the plenum 2 semi-cylindrical halves welded together, or is it a flat sheet bent round once the inside transitions had been ground/worked?
Jules


----------



## TheSaint (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (lugnuts)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you let a prostitute rest, then you arent getting your money's worth![HR][/HR]​maybe she's done and ready for another one


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (TheSaint)*

looks like it was 2 pieces of semi circles.
the intake runners were welded to the one semi circle, then port work was done. then it was encased in the plenum.
to me it looks really clean, and nice welding, but the plenum to runner transition sucks. clean intakes and nice welds dont make ANY more hp than a dirty intake with sloppy welds!


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

So do we have a cost???
Availability?
Core charge?

chris


----------



## bmxvr6 (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (speed51133!)*

What exactly would you do different in the Plenum to runner section to make it better?


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (collier)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So do we have a cost???
Availability?
Core charge?

chris[HR][/HR]​It's all up in my first post.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (I am Jack's VR6)*

well, im not trying to say im some sort of manifold expert. Im not.
but its just for that price, you dont get much. The transition from plenum to runners shouldnt be a 90 degree angle. it sould be radiused.
look at http://www.rossmachineracing.com
take a pook at thier intakes. if your gonna make a "log" style intake, thier design is by far the "best". 
im sure this intake still WORKS and all.


----------



## bmxvr6 (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (speed51133!)*

I dont think those slight blends into the stacks will make that much difference in a forced induction motor. All the air is being shoved in that hole anyway so im sure you wouldn't see huge gains buy doing all that work on a manifold that is only going to be used for forced induction.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (bmxvr6)*

that is exactly the wrong way to think.
the forced induction AMPLIFIES the ammount of drag a rough edge would have. people thin that since your forcing air in, smooth bends and such dont matter. its quite the opposite. it matter even more.
would you like to make 200hp with 10psi, or with 15psi?


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]would you like to make 200hp with 10psi, or with 15psi?[HR][/HR]​What are my other choices????








chris


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]would you like to make 200hp with 10psi, or with 15psi?[HR][/HR]​Either one would be grounds for suicide







. Ill take 330 whp @13 psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that is exactly the wrong way to think.
the forced induction AMPLIFIES the ammount of drag a rough edge would have. people thin that since your forcing air in, smooth bends and such dont matter. its quite the opposite. it matter even more.
would you like to make 200hp with 10psi, or with 15psi?[HR][/HR]​I don't usually get involved with the forms,don't get me wrong i feel that they are a great source for info and used parts.But at the same time they are full of haters that spend too much time hating and less time making there own cars perform.
A few of my friends have brought to my attention that there where some criticism with the intakes i make.I am a true believer of constructive criticism.I also believe that if someone is looking at this thread that they would also like to hear my two cents. The two engines that i build turbo intakes for are.8v and vr6 12v.they both have only two valves per cylinder.So lets get the facts straight bottle neck or flow restriction in both of these engines is the poorly designed head and combustion chamber.Not the sharp radius in the intakes .That is why VW has done away with this head design and replacing them with the 20v 1.8t and the 24v vr6.Put the combustion chamber where it should be in the head and not the piston..that is also why a Honda 2.0l can make over 800hp.Don't get me wrong i am no Honda lover i think that they are not quality cars, but they are very efficient engines and most of it has to do with head design.enough about rice.
Back to the intakes i built and designed them to make building your own turbo system with less piping and removing the t-body from over the exhaust manifold.Less piping means less pressure loss and less lag. A turbo intake has very little to do with making power on these two engines.If your turbo system is efficient you have properly sized turbo you are not spending much time in atmospheric pressure and more time in boost.Nice radius ports work well N/A engines but don't amount to much in the way of power, drivability, or spool up when on a boosted engine.If you want to make more power make your turbo system , lower the intake charge, take off that huge front mount that has 8 psi of pressure loss, tune your engine.Don't spend your time dwelling in intake port design when a stock intake can out flow a ported head.The intakes cost what they cost.Many man hours each one.they are not mass produced and are built custom to your specs.Well there is my two cents.
thanks 
Bill Schimmel


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR].enough about rice.[HR][/HR]​




























As for the rest of the reply, i think it was well put and i agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds ([email protected])*

They are definitely nicely made pieces. But if the manifolds truly cost so much as to demand the price, then perhaps you should consider casting a more custom design.


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (Marty)*

You guys are all f*gs! You all act like you know everything. 12.2! That is impressive? You guys are losers! Get off the forum and build a car.


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (burgundyvr6)*

What else besides the front mount? fendermounts? Just askin.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (burgundyvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You guys are all f*gs! You all act like you know everything. 12.2! That is impressive? You guys are losers! Get off the forum and build a car. [HR][/HR]​Just out of curiosity what does your car run?
Nice intakes by the way Bill.


[Modified by MikeBlaze, 2:20 PM 1-31-2003]


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (MikeBlaze)*

It will be at waterfest.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (burgundyvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It will be at waterfest.[HR][/HR]​Lookin forward to this years WF. I hope the racing is better this year then last. Seemed like last year was a bit of a bust for all the hype. See you there...


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (burgundyvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It will be at waterfest.[HR][/HR]​Can we get some more info on your car? And are you planning on running it at any of the tracks in the area before waterfest?


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (MikeBlaze)*

how for the 2.0 manifold?


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (xXx TURBO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how for the 2.0 manifold?[HR][/HR]​Was this for me, if so I don't follow you.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (MikeBlaze)*

I dont disagree with anything you said bill.
and i really dont think im being a hater with anything that i said.


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (MikeBlaze)*

I'm not telling nothing about my car till it's done. But i will say it has one of those intakes on it right now.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (burgundyvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm not telling nothing about my car till it's done. But i will say it has one of those intakes on it right now.[HR][/HR]​Is your car at Bill's now? I was there this morning. Is it the burgundy corrado with the 285's on the rear and porsche suspension A arms? If it is, dooood, pure sickness!!!


[Modified by nycvr6, 3:48 PM 1-31-2003]


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (burgundyvr6)*

I got a sneak peak at burgundyvr6s' project and all I have to say is... well nevermind I aint gonna say anything I'll just let his work speak for it self. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Eric, looking forward to racing with you this season.


----------



## Masta Flash (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (AlwaysInBoost)*

anyone running this


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (Masta Flash)*

its a good peice and its worth every penny.....plain ansd simple....


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (Masta Flash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Masta Flash* »_anyone running this


way to respond to a post from 2003.
http://www.spturbo.com


----------



## Masta Flash (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

way to respond to a post from 2003.
http://www.spturbo.com 


i just know to use the search button


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Schimmel Performance VR6 Turbo Intake Manifolds (Masta Flash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Masta Flash* »_

i just know to use the search button
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

